# Another list of Mahler Symphonies



## jamzky

After doing some research I have compiled the list I most want for Mahler's symphonies. Comments appreciated. If you think I am totally off the mark on a particular recording then let me know. The ones I have already bought are in red.

no.1 Kubelik

no.2 Mehta

no.3 Abbado Jessye Norman version

no.4 Bernstein Sony

no.5 Bernstein DG live

no.6 Abbado live

no.7 Abbado live (same series as 6)

no.8 Solti 

no.9 Barbirolli / Karajan ? should I get the famous karajan one?

no.10 Kubelik ( I don't want the Cooke version for now )


----------



## Mirror Image

jamzky said:


> After doing some research I have compiled the list I most want for Mahler's symphonies. Comments appreciated. If you think I am totally off the mark on a particular recording then let me know. The ones I have already bought are in red.
> 
> no.1 Kubelik
> 
> no.2 Mehta
> 
> no.3 Abbado Jessye Norman version
> 
> no.4 Bernstein Sony
> 
> no.5 Bernstein DG live
> 
> no.6 Abbado live
> 
> no.7 Abbado live (same series as 6)
> 
> no.8 Solti
> 
> no.9 Barbirolli / Karajan ? should I get the famous karajan one?
> 
> no.10 Kubelik ( I don't want the Cooke version for now )


What? No Chailly, Rattle, Tennstedt, Haitink, Barenboim, Inbal, Maazel, Ozawa, Sinopoli, Zinman, Neumann, Boulez, Bertini, etc. These are all outstanding Mahler conductors too.


----------



## bassClef

I think he wants one of each rather than 15 box sets! Cheaper that way I imagine...


----------



## jamzky

But that is too many conductors for only nine complete symphonies. who are Inbal, Neumann and Bertini? Are they very old recordings? I tend to go on a mixture of top recommendations from BBC 3, Penguin, Rough Guide and Gramophone as well as Amazon reviews and having some clue of the conductors from other CDs I own. I have strangely never seen Sinopoli mentioned above any of the other conductors although I know he is supposed to be a top Mahlerian. Maybe there is some kind of bias. I would have gotten Rattle for number 2 or 10 but it is too late  
Barenboim is surely not of the calibre of Bernstein or Barbirolli as regards Mahler? Boulez is brilliant yes but his kind of Mahler is a bit detached for my liking. I very nearly got him conducting the 3rd but again more positive things were said about Bernstein and Abbado - that these, from a large consensus of people, are definitive. 
You have opened some doors here though. I like that  I know that Mahler is a tricky one cos the list of potential great performances is obviously huge, as much or more than even Beethoven or at least there are a lot of people with strong opinions on the issue. 

J


----------



## jamzky

jezbo said:


> I think he wants one of each rather than 15 box sets! Cheaper that way I imagine...


yes, no boxed sets


----------



## jamzky

By the way, I have Chailly and Haitink for the songs


----------



## Mirror Image

jamzky said:


> But that is too many conductors for only nine complete symphonies. who are Inbal, Neumann and Bertini? Are they very old recordings? I tend to go on a mixture of top recommendations from BBC 3, Penguin, Rough Guide and Gramophone as well as Amazon reviews and having some clue of the conductors from other CDs I own. I have strangely never seen Sinopoli mentioned above any of the other conductors although I know he is supposed to be a top Mahlerian. Maybe there is some kind of bias. I would have gotten Rattle for number 2 or 10 but it is too late
> Barenboim is surely not of the calibre of Bernstein or Barbirolli as regards Mahler? Boulez is brilliant yes but his kind of Mahler is a bit detached for my liking. I very nearly got him conducting the 3rd but again more positive things were said about Bernstein and Abbado - that these, from a large consensus of people, are definitive.
> You have opened some doors here though. I like that  I know that Mahler is a tricky one cos the list of potential great performances is obviously huge, as much or more than even Beethoven or at least there are a lot of people with strong opinions on the issue.
> 
> J


Let me be quite frank with you, Rough Guide, Penguin, BBC, and Gramophone don't have a clue as to what to recommend. They would be my last resort for any kind of information about a recording. They definitely don't know anything about Mahler.

Having that said, I think you will find all Mahler fans will point to one box set for consistency: the Gary Bertini set on EMI. Bertini is joined by the Cologne Radio Symphony Orchestra, which in my opinion, held their own in set. This is the most consistently rewarding cycle of Mahler available on the market. No Mahler fan would disagree with these statements.

In the end, you do what you want to, I probably own more Mahler recordings than anyone on this forum, so I'm completely guilty of going overboard with his music, which will happen as soon as you really start sinking your teeth into the music.

Allow me to give you my own list for greatest Mahler recordings:

Sym. 1 - Kubelik
Sym. 2 - Rattle
Sym. 3 - Salonen
Sym. 4 - Haitink
Sym. 5 - Chailly
Sym. 6 - Abbado
Sym. 7 - Tilson Thomas
Sym. 8 - Solti
Sym. 9 - Karajan
Sym. 10 Adagio - Bernstein

That's my list. Take it or leave it.


----------



## jamzky

Thanks for the list. It's interesting. We agree in any case on a few of them. I must look into Tilson Thomas for 7. I like 7 and wanted a really good recording. 

'That's my list. Take it or leave it' ..... what's with the defensive attitude ?  I am posting here for love of music not to score points. This is not a personal criticism. 
I do find it a little odd that you think none of a whole list of impartial critics from various sources are all wrong. Having said that you didn't mention Bertini for a single symphony so in any case I won't be going down that road. I do need to listen to him though as a matter of interest. You have aroused my interest. Anyone else have any opinions on this?? 

J


----------



## Mirror Image

jamzky said:


> Thanks for the list. It's interesting. We agree in any case on a few of them. I must look into Tilson Thomas for 7. I like 7 and wanted a really good recording.
> 
> 'That's my list. Take it or leave it' ..... what's with the defensive attitude ?  I am posting here for love of music not to score points. This is not a personal criticism.
> I do find it a little odd that you think none of a whole list of impartial critics from various sources are all wrong. Having said that you didn't mention Bertini for a single symphony so in any case I won't be going down that road. I do need to listen to him though as a matter of interest. You have aroused my interest. Anyone else have any opinions on this??
> 
> J


Most magazine writers are wrong. First of all, most critics know nothing about music. They don't know what it takes to become a musician or a composer and how hard it is, so what they do and how they think they're helping musicians out is by giving criticism of it. Critics belong to the barbaric and ruthless crowd known as "the media."

That's why I don't need someone from a magazine telling me what's good or not. I'll find that out for myself.

I didn't have to mention Bertini, because he excels in all the symphonies. Didn't you read what I wrote about his cycle?

As far as my own list is concerned, this is a merely "off the top of my head" type of list. This could change everyday and this is why these lists are really pointless, because you're going to buy whatever you want to anyway, right?

Anyway, Mahler is a very complex composer. Many conductors and orchestras have performed his music, and there are better Mahler conductors than Bernstein and that's a fact.

Bertini, Kubelik, Chailly, Tennstedt, and Abbado have recorded, in my opinion, the best Mahler symphony cycles.


----------



## jamzky

OK well some critics I'm sure don't know what they are talking about but perhaps some _do_ know something about music and if a lot agree and are presumably not in league then perhaps there is something to what they say. That's by the by anyway. 
I am a composer and pianist myself and I agree that lists like this are not foolproof. It's really just a curiosity. I also don't have the money to try out a number of Mahler cycles sadly so again that's why here is a good place to get some ideas from other people. There are many ways to approach Mahler and I for one have learned something. 
I can't it seems get Bertini's symphonies on seperate discs, which is a drawback. Your point about Bertini therefore being that if his symphonies were individually for sale they would all be equal if not better than any of the other conductors. That's what I understand by what you say. 
As for you saying the list could change every day. Maybe I am looking for your favorite versions then and that would be highly personal. Anyway, again thanks for the information. 
Food for thought.

J


----------



## Mirror Image

I'm not sure why the Bertini cycle isn't available individually. It's probably because Bertini isn't a top drawer name like Kubelik, Abbado, or Bernstein. Whatever the case may be, this set is the only way you can buy it.

I don't have a favorite Mahler performance, because all the recordings I own offer they're own unique insights into this man's music, which can be and has been interpreted in many, many ways.

Here is my Mahler collection:

- Symphony No. 1 "Titan" And Symphony No. 10 "Adagio"
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond: L. Bernstein
Label: Sony

- The Complete Symphonies (12-CD set)
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond: L. Bernstein
Label: Sony

- Symphony No. 4 (Hybrid SACD)
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Fritz Reiner
Label: RCA

-Symphonies 1-10 (10-CD set)
Orch: Bavarian Radio Symphony
Cond: Rafael Kubelik
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Yoel Levi
Label: Telarc

-Symphony No. 7
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Yoel Levi
Label: Telarc

-Symphony No. 8
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Robert Shaw
Label: Telarc

-Symphony No. 6
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Yoel Levi
Label: Telarc

-Symphony No. 4
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Yoel Levi
Label: Telarc

-Symphony No. 2/Symphony No. 10 (2-CD set)
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Yoel Levi
Label: Telarc

-Symphony No. 2 “Resurrection”
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic
Cond: Zubin Mehta
Label: Decca

-The Complete Symphonies (10-CD set)
Orch: London Philharmonic
Cond: Klaus Tennstedt
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 9
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 10
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 8
Orch: City of Birmingham Symphony
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 7
Orch: City of Birmingham Symphony
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 6
Orch: City of Birmingham Symphony
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 4
Orch: City of Birmingham Symphony
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 2 (2-CD set)
Orch: City of Birmingham Symphony
Cond; Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 9
Orch: Czech Philharmonic
Cond: Karel Ancerl 
Label: Supraphon

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic
Cond: L. Bernstein
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 1/Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels
Orch: Czech Philharmonic
Cond: Karel Ancerl
Label: Supraphon

-Symphony No. 1; Songs of the Wayfarer
Orch: Bavarian Radio Symphony
Cond: Rafael Kubelik
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 8
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Georg Solti
Label: Decca

-Symphony No. 6; Zemlinsky: 6 Maeter Link
Orch: Royal Concertgebouw
Cond: Riccardo Chailly
Label: Decca

-Symphony No. 10
Orch: Cincinnati Symphony
Cond: Jesus Lopez-Cobos
Label: Telarc

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Karajan
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 4
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: James Levine
Label: RCA

-Symphony No. 3 (2-CD set)
Orch: City of Birmingham Symphony
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 7
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Claudio Abbado
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 6
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic
Cond: Pierre Boulez
Label: DG

-Symphonies 1 & 9
Orch: Royal Liverpool Philharmonic, Royal Philharmonic
Cond; Andrew Litton, Libor Pesek
Label: Virgin Classics

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic
Cond; Lorin Maazel
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 4
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Karajan
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 10
Orch: Bournemouth Symphony
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 1; Lieder Eines Fahrenden Gesellen
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond: Kurt Masur
Label: Teldec

-10 Symphonies (12-CD set)
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic, Chicago Symphony, Vienna Philharmonic
Cond: Claudio Abbado
Label: DG

-The Symphonies (10-CD set)
Orch: Royal Concertgebouw
Cond: Bernard Haitink
Label: Philips

-Symphony No. 9
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond; Pierre Boulez
Label: DG

-The Symphonies (12-CD set)
Orch: Royal Concertgebouw
Cond; Riccardo Chailly
Label: Decca

-Symphonies 1-10 (15-CD set)
Orch: Frankfurt Radio Symphony
Cond: Eliahu Inbal
Label: Brilliant Classics

-Symphony Nos. 1-10 (14-CD set)
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic
Cond: Lorin Maazel
Label: Warner Classics

-Symphony No. 7
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Georg Solti
Label: Decca

-Symphony No. 7
Orch: London Symphony
Cond: Michael Tilson Thomas
Label: RCA

-Symphony No. 1. Blumine
Orch: Zurich Tonhalle Orchestra
Cond: David Zinman
Label: RCA

-Symphony No. 5; Lieder aus Des Kraben
Orch: Finnish Radio Symphony
Cond: Jukka-Pekka Saraste, Andrew Litton, Charles Mackerras
Label: RCA

-Symphony No. 4
Orch: Orchestre de la Suisse Romande
Cond: David Zinman
Label: Apex

-Symphony No. 1
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond; Georg Solti
Label; Warner Classics

-Symphony No. 8
Orch: Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Cond: Riccardo Chailly
Label: Decca

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond; Daniel Barenboim
Label: Teldec

-Symphony No. 4
Orch: Dresden Staatskapelle
Cond; Sinopoli
Label: Profil

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: London Symphony
Cond: Harold Farberman
Label: Vox

-Symphony No. 10
Orch: Philadelphia Orchestra
Cond: Eugene Ormandy
Label: Sony

-Symphony No. 1
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Pierre Boulez
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 9
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Carlo Maria Giulini
Label: Decca

-Symphony No. 3
Orch: Zurich Tonhalle
Cond; David Zinman
Label: RCA

-Adagio Mahler
Orch: Polish Radio Symphony
Cond; Antoni Wit
Label: Naxos

-Symphony No. 1
Orch: London Philharmonic
Cond: Eugene Ormandy
Label: RCA

-Symphony No. 10
Orch: Royal Concertgebouw
Cond; Riccard Chailly
Label: Decca

-Symphony No. 4
Orch: London Philharmonic
Cond; Jascha Horenstein
Label: Classics for Pleasure (EMI)

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: National Symphony Orchestra of Polish Radio
Cond; Antoni Wit
Label: Naxos

-Symphony No. 9
Orch: Royal Concertgebouw
Cond: Riccard Chailly
Label: Decca

-Symphony No. 6
Orch: London Symphony
Cond; Harold Farberman
Label: Vox

-Symphony No. 1
Orch: St. Louis Symphony
Cond: L. Slatkin
Label: Telarc

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond; Zubin Mehta
Label: Warner Classics

-Symphony No. 1
Orch: Florida Philharmonic
Cond: James Judd
Label: Hmf

-Symphony No. 4
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond; L. Bernstein
Label: Sony

-Symphony No. 6
Orch: London Symphony
Cond: Valery Gergiev
Label: LSO

-Symphony No. 6
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond: L. Bernstein
Label: Sony

-Symphony No. 4
Orch: Cleveland Orchestra
Cond: George Szell
Label: Sony

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: Philadelphia Orchestra
Cond; James Levine
Label: RCA

-Symphony No 7
Orch: Netherlands Philharmonic
Cond: Hartmut Haenchen
Label: Laserlight

-Symphony No. 4
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic
Cond; Lorin Maazel
Label: Sony

-Symphony No. 4
Orch: Gran Canaria Philharmonic
Cond; Adrian Leaper
Label: Arte Nova

-Symphony No. 3
Orch: Gran Canaria Philharmonic
Cond: Adrian Leaper
Label: Arte Nove

-Symphony No. 7
Orch: National Symphony Orch. Of Polish Radio and Television
Cond; Michael Halasz
Label: Naxos

-Symphony No. 4
Orch: Zurich Tonhalle Orch.
Cond; David Zinman
Label: RCA

-Symphony No. 2 (2-CD set)
Orch; Zurich Tonhalle Orch.
Cond; David Zinman
Label: RCA

-Symphony No. 5
Orch; Zurich Tonhalle Orch.
Cond; David Zinman
Label; RCA

-Symphonies 1-10 (11-CD set)
Orch: Cologne Radio Symphony
Cond; Gary Bertini
Label; EMI

-The Symphonies (10-CD set)
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Sir Georg Solti
Label: Decca

-Symphony No. 6
Orch: London Symphony
Cond; Mariss Jansons
Label: LSO

-Symphony No. 7
Orch: Cleveland Orchestra
Cond; Pierre Boulez
Label: DG

-10 Symphonies (15-CD set)
Orch: Sofia Philharmonic
Cond: Emil Tabakov
Label: Capriccio

-Symphony No. 2
Orch: Royal Concertgebouw
Cond; Otto Klemperer
Label: Miesterwerke

-Symphony No. 7
Orch: Berliner Staatskapelle
Cond: Daniel Barenboim
Label; Warner Classics

-Symphony No. 1
Orch: National Symphony Orchestra of Polish Radio and Television
Cond; Michael Halasz
Label; Naxos

-Symphony No. 4
Orch: National Symphony Orchestra of Polish Radio and Television
Cond: Antoni Wit
Label: Naxos

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: Gerwandhausorchester Leipzig
Cond; Vaclav Neumann
Label: Brilliant Classics

-Symphony Nos. 1 & 3 (2-CD set)
Orch: Israel Philharmonic, Los Angeles Philharmonic
Cond; Zubin Mehta
Label; Decca

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond; Zubin Mehta
Label: Teldec

-Symphony No. 2 (2-CD set)
Orch: London Symphony
Cond; Gilbert Kaplan
Label: MCA

-Symphony No. 3; Symphony No. 10 (2-CD set)
Orch: Israel Philharmonic
Cond: Zubin Mehta
Label: Sony

-Symphony No. 6
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond; Karajan
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 10
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic
Cond; Daniel Harding
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 6
Orch: Utah Symphony Orch.
Cond; Maurice de Abravanel
Label: Silverline

-Symphony No. 6; Strauss: Ein Heldenleben (2-CD set)
Orch: New Philharmonia, London Symphony
Cond: Sir John Barbirolli
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 7 (2-CD set)
Orch: Philharmonia Orch.
Cond; Sinopoli
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 4
Orch; Netherlands Philharmonic
Cond: Hartmut Haenchen
Label: Brilliant Classics

-Symphony No. 4
Orch; Los Angeles Philharmonic
Cond; Esa-Pekka Salonen
Label: Sony

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: New Philharmonia Orch.
Cond: Sir John Barbirolli
Label; EMI

-Symphony No. 1
Orch; Dresden Philharmonic
Cond; Herbert Kegel
Label: Berlin Classics

-Symphony No. 9
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic
Cond; Bruno Walter
Label; Classica D’oro

-Symphony No. 1
Orch: Royal Philharmonic
Cond; Yuri Simonov
Label: RPO

-Symphony No. 1; Reger: Ballet Suite
Orch: Orchestre de la Suisse Romande
Cond; Armin Jordan
Label; Apex

-5 fruhe Lieder; Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
Orch: Philharmonia Orchestra
Cond; Luciano Berio
Label: Elektra

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: London Symphony
Cond: Rudolf Schwarz
Label: Everest Records

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: New Philharmonia
Cond; Sir John Barbirollio
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: Los Angeles Philharmonic
Cond: Zubin Mehta
Label: Decca

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: City of Birmingham Symphony
Cond; Sakari Oramo
Label: Warner Classics

-Symphonies 1 & 5 (2-CD set)
Orch: Philharmonia Orchestra
Cond: Giuseppe Sinopoli
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: Radio Symphonicorchester Ljublijana
Cond; Anton Nanut
Label: Platinum Disc Corporation

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: Royal Philharmonic
Cond; Frank Shipway
Label; RPO

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: Gürzenich-Orchester Kölner Philharmoniker 
Cond; James Conlon
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 1
Orch: Minnesota Orchestra
Cond; Edo de Waart
Label: Virigin Classics

-Mahler III: Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon (5-CD set)
Orch: Veinna Philharmonic
Cond; L. Bernstein
Label: DG

-Mahler II: Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon (5-CD set)
Orch: NY Philharmonic, Vienna Philharmonic
Cond; L. Bernstein
Label: DG

-Mahler I: Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon (6-CD set)
Orch: NY Philharmonic, Vienna Philharmonic, Royal Concertgebouw
Cond; L. Bernstein
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 7
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond; Claudio Abbado
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 1
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Claudio Abbado
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 9
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Claudio Abbado
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 6; Strauss: Ein Heidenleben (2-CD set)
Orch: London Symphony, New Philharmonia
Cond: Sir John Barbirolli
Label: EMI

-Symphonies Nos. 8 & 10 (2-CD set)
Orch: Philadelphia Orch.
Cond: Sinopoli
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 1; Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 3
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic
Cond: Georg Solti
Label: Orfeo D'or

-Symphony No. 9
Orch: Kyoto Symphony
Cond: Uwe Mund
Label: Arte Nova

-Symphony No. 10 (Reconstructed by Joe Wheeler)
Orch: Polish National Radio Symphony
Cond: Robert Olson
Label: Naxos

-Symphony No. 8
Orch: Royal Concertgebouw
Cond: Bernard Haitink
Label: Philips

-Symphony No. 4
Orch: St. Louis Symphony
Cond: Hans Vonk
Label: Pentatone

-Symphony No. 7
Orch: Royal Liverpool Philharmonic
Cond: Gerard Schwarz
Label: Artek

-Symphony No. 6
Orch: Cleveland Orch.
Cond: George Szell
Label: Sony

-Symphony No. 4 (Hybrid SACD)
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Fritz Reiner
Label: RCA

-Symphonies 1 & 10
Orch: Chicago Symphony, Vienna Philharmonic
Cond: Claudio Abbado
Label: DG


----------



## jamzky

Wow, very impressive collection and I see it makes choosing a preferred performance of an individual symphony all the more difficult.


----------



## Mirror Image

jamzky said:


> Wow, very impressive collection and I see it makes choosing a preferred performance of an individual symphony all the more difficult.


Thanks!

Yes, I smash my head against the wall everyday trying to come to terms that I can't choose a preferred performance.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

sibling thread/my thoughts: What I would change if repeats had been allowed: 
7. Solti/Chicago 8. Solti/Chicago 9. Tennstedt/London Phil.


----------



## tahnak

*ahler Symhonies' interpretations*



jamzky said:


> After doing some research I have compiled the list I most want for Mahler's symphonies. Comments appreciated. If you think I am totally off the mark on a particular recording then let me know. The ones I have already bought are in red.
> 
> no.1 Kubelik
> 
> no.2 Mehta
> 
> no.3 Abbado Jessye Norman version
> 
> no.4 Bernstein Sony
> 
> no.5 Bernstein DG live
> 
> no.6 Abbado live
> 
> no.7 Abbado live (same series as 6)
> 
> no.8 Solti
> 
> no.9 Barbirolli / Karajan ? should I get the famous karajan one?
> 
> no.10 Kubelik ( I don't want the Cooke version for now )


Titan with Blumine(1) - Israel/Zubin Mehta
Resurrection(2) - Wiener/Zubin Mehta
Purgatorio(3) - Berliner/Haitink + Bayreuth/Mehta
Angelic(4) - Concertgebouw/Solti + Israel/Mehta
Fate (5) - New York/Mehta + Berliner/Abbado
Tragic(6) - Chicago/Solti+ Berliner/Karajan+ Israel/Mehta
Nocturnal (7) - Berliner/Haitink + New York/Bernstein
Magnificent Symphony of a Thousand (8) - Chicago/Solti+London/Bernstein
Death (9) - Wiener/Horenstein +Moscow/Kondrashin
Farewell (10) - Berliner/ Rattle + Philadelphia/Ormandy + New Philharmonia/Wyn Morris


----------



## christmashtn

You MUST search out the Kurt Sanderling recording of the Cooke 10th. Puts Rattle, Chailly and just about all others to shame. It's on the Berlin Classics label and can be found on www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## christmashtn

The final 10 minutes of the Sanderling Cooke 10th can be heard on youtube. In the search engine, type in the most beautiful music ever Mahler. You'll be hypnotised!


----------



## Mirror Image

christmashtn said:


> You MUST search out the Kurt Sanderling recording of the Cooke 10th. Puts Rattle, Chailly and just about all others to shame. It's on the Berlin Classics label and can be found on www.amazon.co.uk


Yeah right. I don't believe this for a second. Sanderling isn't that great of a conductor, which is why I don't even own any recordings with him, because he's mediocre at best. Rattle and Chailly both put Sanderling to shame any day of the week and there will be many that agree with me.


----------



## christmashtn

NONSENSE! Kurt Sanderling was a supurb conductor! His recordings of Shostakovich on Berlin Classics are on a par with Mravinsky's, and in 1956 he made a Rachmaninoff 2nd Symphony with The Leningrad Philharmonic for DG which has rarely been bettered. Don't knock the Sanderling Mahler 10th until you've actually heard it. He made a few subtle changes to Cooke's score as did Rattle, which are nothing sort of ingenious. To quote David Hurwitz: "This is indeed the finest ever version of this controversial piece. Sanderling uses his own modified edition of Deryck Cooke's completion, and he quite simply makes it sound like a late Mahler symphony, period. His sucess has something to do with a few additional, characteristic touches in orchestration, and more with Sanderling's totally convincing sense of the work's structure and tempo. The second scherzo, in particular makes sense as never before ... there is no reason not to investigate this astonishing recreative act ... particularly when the CD's technical values do the interpretation full justice. Highest recommendation."


----------



## Mirror Image

christmashtn said:


> NONSENSE! Kurt Sanderling was a supurb conductor! His recordings of Shostakovich on Berlin Classics are on a par with Mravinsky's, and in 1956 he made a Rachmaninoff 2nd Symphony with The Leningrad Philharmonic for DG which has rarely been bettered. Don't knock the Sanderling Mahler 10th until you've actually heard it. He made a few subtle changes to Cooke's score as did Rattle, which are nothing sort of ingenious. To quote David Hurwitz: "This is indeed the finest ever version of this controversial piece. Sanderling uses his own modified edition of Deryck Cooke's completion, and he quite simply makes it sound like a late Mahler symphony, period. His sucess has something to do with a few additional, characteristic touches in orchestration, and more with Sanderling's totally convincing sense of the work's structure and tempo. The second scherzo, in particular makes sense as never before ... there is no reason not to investigate this astonishing recreative act ... particularly when the CD's technical values do the interpretation full justice. Highest recommendation."


I don't even like the completed version of Mahler's 10th by Cooke, so I could really careless who conducts it. In my mind, Mahler's last symphony was the 9th and he only left and adagio for what would be the 10th (which was never finished).


----------



## christmashtn

We are definitely on opposite ends regarding the 10th, and you are certainly entitled to your opinions. Bruno Walter wanted Alma Mahler to destroy everything but the Adagio and Purgortorio, and that indeed would have been a great tragedy, especially given the beauty of the Finale, Mahler or no.


----------



## World Violist

For #5 I vastly prefer Barbirolli over Bernstein...

And for #6 I really really like Boulez.


----------



## Mirror Image

christmashtn said:


> We are definitely on opposite ends regarding the 10th, and you are certainly entitled to your opinions. Bruno Walter wanted Alma Mahler to destroy everything but the Adagio and Purgortorio, and that indeed would have been a great tragedy, especially given the beauty of the Finale, Mahler or no.


Give me the 2nd, 3rd, 5th, 6th, and 9th anyday.


----------



## woodenhead

I have the Solti and Neumann cycles, both superb in their differing ways: the Solti dynamic and vibrant, with the finest playing on record and stunning recording; the Neumman bringing a freshness and simplicity to music that is often exaggerated beyond recognition (Bernstein, Sinopoli, Tennstedt). We should remember that Mahler grew up in the Sumava mountains in southern Bohemia, and the Czech Philharmonic woodwinds in particular remind us of this. Kubelik is also utterly idiomatic and thoroughly recommendable, though his orchestra is not as characterful as the Czechs.

Walter and Klemperer's Mahler is, of course, indispensible, and Barbirolli's insights, though highly personal, are based on a love and empathy with the music (as ever with this conducter) rather than a desire to force his interpretations on the listener.

However, at the moment I am bowled over by the current Gergiev cycle. there seems to be a good deal of anti-Gergiev sentiment around at the moment, but in the case of his Mahler I think it is severely misplaced. Most of the criticisms seemed to be based upon the notion that the readings are too fast and frenetic, but I find that they bring out a visceral excitement and power not heard since his mentor Solti. We should remember that Mahler suffered with manic depression, which in medical terms (not that I fully subscribe to the medical model) is a psychosis, rendering the self-consciously neurotic versions of the aforementioned trio of conductors inappropriate, to say the least.

Gergiev seems to encapsulate this element of uncontolled, and indeed uncontrollable energy probably more than any other conductor, the rough edges commented on by many critics being an essential part of the the performances as phenomena rather than an intrinsic fault.

The LSO play their hearts out with utter commitment and the recordings are splendid.

Try to listen to them with fresh ears and an open mind, and remember that the classic Walter recordings are often faster and more direct than we have become used to post-Bernstein.


----------



## david johnson

1 - leinsdorf/bso
2 - klemperer/philharmonia & solti/london
3 - levine/chicago
4 - reiner/chicago
5 - solti/chicago
6 & 7 - anything that's in tune
8 - don't care, don't like it
9 - barbirolli/berlin
10 - ormandy/philly, inbahl/frankfurt

like most of you, i have more. these are the ones i enjoy most often. NEVER overlook walter, horenstein, and some of the bernstein.

dj


----------



## christmashtn

David: I am in total agreement with you regarding the Leinsdorf BSO Mahler 1st. It is one thumping performance, with tempos perfectly judged, with not one bar lacking any kind of tension. However, I can offer you one even better. I have one of the Live performances they did just a day or two before their RCA recording was made, in excellent broadcast sterero. If you would like a copy on CD (actually a Maxell musis CDR), go to US ebay and type in Live Leinsdorf Mahler in the search engine. If you click on the view sellers items link afterwards, you will see that I also have a Live BSO/Leinsdorf Prokofiev 5th snd a number of Live Munch BSO offerings.


----------



## tahnak

jamzky said:


> After doing some research I have compiled the list I most want for Mahler's symphonies. Comments appreciated. If you think I am totally off the mark on a particular recording then let me know. The ones I have already bought are in red.
> 
> no.1 Kubelik
> 
> no.2 Mehta
> 
> no.3 Abbado Jessye Norman version
> 
> no.4 Bernstein Sony
> 
> no.5 Bernstein DG live
> 
> no.6 Abbado live
> 
> no.7 Abbado live (same series as 6)
> 
> no.8 Solti
> 
> no.9 Barbirolli / Karajan ? should I get the famous karajan one?
> 
> no.10 Kubelik ( I don't want the Cooke version for now )


No.1 - Kubelik is fine (it is without the Blumine). Recommended: Zubin Mehta with the Israel Philharmonic.
N0. 2- Mehta with Wiener on Decca is the definitive.
No. 3 - Abbado has lost it. Two recommendations: Jascha Horenstein with London Symphony or Bernard haitink with the Berliner Philharmoniker.
No. 4- Bernstein is good. So also is Solti with the Concertgebouw Amsterdam.
No. 5- Bernstein is listless and rushed! So is Abbado! Mehta with New York and Vaclav Neumann with the Czech Philharmonic are good.
No. 6- Abbado does not gel with Mahler. Karajan and Solti are good.
No. 7- Not Abbado but Kurt Masur with Gewandhaus Leipzig is excellent with 7.
No.8 - Yes Solti! there is no alternative to Solti. This is the recording of the twentieth century.
No. 9- Neither Barbirolli nor Karajan. It is Vaclav Neumann/Czech Philharmonic or Moscow/Kirill Kondrashin. They have got the pain of death brought out in the opening and closing movements.
No.10- Kubelik is bland. Wyn Morris, Eugene Ormandy or Simon Rattle has done well.


----------



## World Violist

tahnak said:


> No.8 - Yes Solti! there is no alternative to Solti.


I could easily list several alternatives to Solti's Mahler 8; two are just plain better: Ozawa's and Boulez'. The interpretations are much better, the orchestras are much less brash and hard-edged, and the bloody organs don't drown out the rest of what's going on.

Personally I think that in many ways Solti's Mahler 8 is the most overrated recording ever made.


----------



## tahnak

World Violist said:


> I could easily list several alternatives to Solti's Mahler 8; two are just plain better: Ozawa's and Boulez'. The interpretations are much better, the orchestras are much less brash and hard-edged, and the bloody organs don't drown out the rest of what's going on.
> 
> Personally I think that in many ways Solti's Mahler 8 is the most overrated recording ever made.


Vocal and orchestral sound has never been so wholesome in any other recording ; it is as if you are revelling on a Lindt slab in your mouth. As far as the organs drwoning out or the timpani striking like lightning or the spacious tempi in the beginning of the second movement , I have heard both Ozawa and Boulez - their readings don't give the weight of Chicago in Vienna; only Bernstein with Vienna comes close to wholesomeness.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

World Violist said:


> Personally I think that in many ways Solti's Mahler 8 is the most overrated recording ever made.


There's something iconoclastically liberating in having enough confidence in one's own judgements to go against critical consensus. However, I typically find that I'm a bit more likely to find merit in something that's been panned than I am to find fault with something that's received raves.

I think the Solti Mahler 8 deserves the praise that it's received.


----------



## christmashtn

*If Bernstein Had Solti's Engineering in '66!*

If Bernstein had Solti's enginerring in 1966, then I think his Columbia LSO recording of the 8th would be considered the best ever! It is a more spontaneous performance, though his soloists are probably not quite the equal of Solti's.


----------



## World Violist

tahnak said:


> Vocal and orchestral sound has never been so wholesome in any other recording ; it is as if you are revelling on a Lindt slab in your mouth. As far as the organs drwoning out or the timpani striking like lightning or the spacious tempi in the beginning of the second movement , I have heard both Ozawa and Boulez - their readings don't give the weight of Chicago in Vienna; only Bernstein with Vienna comes close to wholesomeness.


I'm giving this recording another listen, without any prejudices. Overall the sound seems shabby, and the balancing suffers some seriously bizarre oddities (the whole orchestra suddenly shifting over to the left, for instance, about a whole measure before the deep bells start ringing... which just shouldn't happen in the first place). Anyway, here are my comments:










Mahler: Symphony No. 8
Solti/CSO

Opening is fine, though too heavy for its speed; transition to "Imple superna gratia" is obscenely slow. Already there is only too slow and too fast. The balance shifts very unnaturally in the recording, and the organ constantly drowns out the whole orchestra whenever it enters. As I recall, Mahler didn't write an "Organ" symphony. Everything in "Infirma nostri corporis" sounds excessively drawn out and even a bit mannered, until the whole staccato note episode with all the changing meter and stuff. That gets some tension in it, but still not enough. After that's all done with, the piece reintroduces the choir and Solti makes it once again excessively heavy. Everything in this movement sounds way too heavy. Even "Accende lumen sensibus" is too heavy. And then the organ randomly comes in with what seems like a cluster for about a half a second, which totally messes up the whole atmosphere, making it seem comedic rather than full of angst like this particular part demands. The end of the movement only really gets exciting because Solti is finally in his element, and the end simply blazes, although a bit too fast. Too bad the ending of the first movement isn't worth anything in the grand scheme of things. Oh, and the manufactured reverb at the end is simply ridiculous.

The second movement opens alright, but the bass pizzicati seem too heavy. Seriously, just because it's Mahler doesn't mean it's oppressive or depressing. That statement makes this recording all the worse simply by principle; this is Mahler's most uplifting symphony, so why should I be oppressed for an hour and a half? Nothing yet in this CD has made logical sense. "Ewiger Wonnebrand" is suddenly blurted out of the baritone's mouth as though he had been holding in some repulsive insult for half a century. Otherwise his solo contribution goes decently well. Martti Talvela, however, is perfect in his first entrance. Things go pretty well from then on until Solti starts roughly driving things forward again. It is a nice dancing effect, but I tend to like it slower than this, plus the faster tempo forces you either to make a massive slowdown or make the tenor absolutely freak out on his first entrance in something like 20-30 minutes. It's a nice portion, and Solti makes the slowdown convincing, though still the episodic nature of the transition really kills him. Once again things seem too slow, almost entirely because the quickness of what came before gives one whiplash. The part that the score demands to be "as slow as possible" really is here, and it really is good here, I'm not going to lie. Very very lush in the strings, the harp always present but not too much so. And for once the brass, when they enter with the choir, aren't too harsh. Right after that comes one of the most magical moments in all of Mahler, and here Solti gives the first reason yet why this recording is so famous-a bit too late. After the four harp strokes, everything drops to a small pianissimo and the choir, harp, and strings are so perfectly balanced. After that, the three women section is very good indeed, partly I'm sure because the three women were as great as they were. Unfortunately, there isn't any sort of sense of child-like magic and wonder with which I've personally always associated this section. And the children choir is too rich and dark to really sound like light, innocent children. "Blicket Auf," however, really does have that sense of wonder I feel has been lacking almost throughout the whole symphony. The end is spectacular, but still I despise the first organ explosion (the second one, with the offstage brass, is in fact tremendously effective). Solti doesn't drive it too much, but does so just enough, and the offstage brass are possibly the best offstage brass ever to grace the last pages of the symphony. I found the very end too thin, though, so the return to the tonic loses most of its impact.

So here is my reasoning behind disliking this Mahler 8. It's too heavy for an uplifting work such as this to really bear. I'm not being iconoclastic for the sake of being iconoclastic, I'm not disliking this just because I dislike Solti. It's just that this recording goes against everything I believe this piece stands for.


----------



## tahnak

World Violist said:


> I'm giving this recording another listen, without any prejudices. Overall the sound seems shabby, and the balancing suffers some seriously bizarre oddities (the whole orchestra suddenly shifting over to the left, for instance, about a whole measure before the deep bells start ringing... which just shouldn't happen in the first place). Anyway, here are my comments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mahler: Symphony No. 8
> Solti/CSO
> 
> Opening is fine, though too heavy for its speed; transition to "Imple superna gratia" is obscenely slow. Already there is only too slow and too fast. The balance shifts very unnaturally in the recording, and the organ constantly drowns out the whole orchestra whenever it enters. As I recall, Mahler didn't write an "Organ" symphony. Everything in "Infirma nostri corporis" sounds excessively drawn out and even a bit mannered, until the whole staccato note episode with all the changing meter and stuff. So here is my reasoning behind disliking this Mahler 8. It's too heavy for an uplifting work such as this to really bear. I'm not being iconoclastic for the sake of being iconoclastic, I'm not disliking this just because I dislike Solti. It's just that this recording goes against everything I believe this piece stands for.


I appreciate the length that you have taken to justify your reactions. It is very well presented and I shall keep all the points that you have mentioned in my mind while interpreting this great work. However, the reverb and the echoes and the organ symphony criticisms , I still feel to date that no conductor has made me feel that I am standing at the doors of the gateway to heaven and no other recording has made me feel the the gates have opened except by this ONE! All technicalities considered, I am uplifted spiritually and sonically whether Mahler intended it or not , Solti has given us a superb vision. No one is perfect but he has breathed life into this symphony. Even after 37 years, I am still seeking a performance to overshadow this and in vain.


----------



## cultchas

My first encounter with Mahler's works was Symphony No. 2 (Resurrection) conducted by Leonard Bernstein. I have all by Bernstein with the exception of the 10th. I equally enjoy other versions:

Symphony No. 3 conducted by Sir Georg Solti w/ Chicao Symphony Orchestra (Decca)
Symphony No. 9 conducted by Carlo Maria Guilini w/ Chigago Symphony Orchestra (DG)

Happy listening!


----------



## shoehorn0plenty

I actually posted a similar comment in the "listening now" thread, but just found this one comparing Mahler's performances. Currently I am really into Mahler's Fifth.

I actually own Barenboim's version with the Chicago Symphony. It is ok, I am not really thrilled with his version. To be honest I don't like his other interpretations very much.
Since I cannot afford to buy tons of cds, I do a lot of youtubing.

I am a huge fan of Bernstein:
http://www.youtube.com/user/Tokkemon#grid/user/2326BC50651F9E9B 
I also found this guy who reminds me of Solti in the interpretation...his tempo seems to have more movement than some other conductors
http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=F45D39CB143944A4

Still haven't found a favorite though


----------



## World Violist

shoehorn0plenty said:


> I actually posted a similar comment in the "listening now" thread, but just found this one comparing Mahler's performances. Currently I am really into Mahler's Fifth.
> 
> I actually own Barenboim's version with the Chicago Symphony. It is ok, I am not really thrilled with his version. To be honest I don't like his other interpretations very much.
> Since I cannot afford to buy tons of cds, I do a lot of youtubing.
> 
> I am a huge fan of Bernstein:
> http://www.youtube.com/user/Tokkemon#grid/user/2326BC50651F9E9B
> I also found this guy who reminds me of Solti in the interpretation...his tempo seems to have more movement than some other conductors
> http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=F45D39CB143944A4
> 
> Still haven't found a favorite though


Try Barbirolli. I don't know if you can find it on Youtube, but the CD can be found very cheap. It's one of the EMI "Great Recordings of the Century," and it's my personal favorite.

Good luck on finding your favorite!


----------



## NightXsenator

Well...
No.1 - Bernstein WPO
No.2 - Rattle Birmingham SO
No.3 - Rattle Birmingham SO
No.4 - Szell {Don't remember the orchestra}
No.5 - Bernstein WPO
No.6 - Thomas Sanderling SPb PO or Jansons LSO (And Abbado's version was disappointment, colleagues; Rattle's one is illogically dark)
No.7 - Tilson Thomas, LSO
No.8 - Rattle Birmingham SO!
No.9 - Haitink RCO & Rattle Berlin SO!
No.10 (five movements) - Slatkin, St. Louis SO

Yeah, I love Rattle's sound and non-trivial expression. By the way, I've heard of some wonderful new recordings of Mahler's 6th, they're 
Haitink Chicago SO (2008) and
Ashkenazy Sydney SO (2012). If you're familiar with any of them, what's your opinion?


----------



## FLighT

World Violist said:


> For #5 I vastly prefer Barbirolli over Bernstein...
> 
> And for #6 I really really like Boulez.


Finally, some love for Boulez. A nice change of approach compared to most. Mahler more than any other composer I can think of can be performed/interpreted in a wide variety of ways and still give me everything I listen to Mahler for.

I've been buying Mahler Symphonies since 1972 when a record store salesman recommended I start my indoctrination with #2 by Ormandy and Philadelphia on RCA LP which had just been released at that time. Managed to get a copy of the Japanese CD re-mastering of that recording done in 2003, recently.

I find it difficult to pick just one performance of any one of his symphonies or Das Lied and say I can live happily without the rest, (#8 excepted as I've never been able to muster much enthusiasm for it).

I find myself enjoying Boulez, he gets excellent engineering that allows me to hear into the complexities of the scoring, (as does Tennstedt with LSO). Both get great balances from the orchestra to allow horn details to come through better than most and yet both have very different, even opposing ways of performing Mahler.

I've got most of Rattle most of Bernstein (2 different sets) Haitinks original analogues with the Concertgebouw, and dozens of incomplete sets and one offs by VK, Abbado, Barshai, Levi, and on and on. And I continue to investigate with Chailly, Gergiev, and anyone else who attempts Mahler.

When I'm in the mood for a 5th that's ridden hard and put away wet, I like Solti/Chicago with a horn chorale return in the finale of the fifth movement worthy of the second coming followed by some exciting, run amok, closing bars.

For a more relaxed approach with subtlety of detail and the best handling of tempos in the difficult second movement, Barbirolli.
His closing doesn't provide me with quite the level of excitement I want but everything else is so right.

Again, for listening into the score, Tennstedt and Boulez.

I've just started looking into Chailly, and Gergiev.

There's much to be said for Walter, Klemperer and Horenstein too! Whenever I spin one of these old veterans I come away thinking, wow, that's much better than I remember.

It all depends on my mood. And when the moon is full and my OCD is peaking I love to pick just one of his symphonies and listen to all the versions I have, comparing performances over several days.

Surprisingly, or maybe not so, one conductor who's not, to my knowledge, recorded any Mahler symphonies and who I've seen live delivering amazing performances is Charles Dutoit. I think it was 2 or 3 years ago here in Philly I saw him do Mahler 3 and it was an experience I'm glad I did not miss. Many years ago he did a Mahler 5 I will never forget; with just 3 bars to go the baton slipped from his hand, arched up to the right of the second violins, and hung as if suspended for a fraction of a second before arching downward. You could hear the entire audience sucking air for a brief instant as the baton hit the peak of its arc, simultaneously, the first horn lets it all hang out at that point with 3 bars left and before the baton hit the floor, the orchestra didn't miss a beat, the applause was deafening.


----------



## Vaneyes

There's basically two camps in *Mahler *Symphonies. Collectors who enjoy the more lyrical readings, and the remainder who revel in kick-***. I'm generally with the latter, with very good sound, though exceptions can be made for both.

My starters:

1. Muti (EMI Japan, 24-bit remaster)
2. Scherchen (Millennium Classics, 20-bit remaster)
3. Bernstein (Sony Century)
4. Harding (Virgin)
5. Shipway (RPO, 32-bit remaster)
6. Barbirolli (EMI Rouge et Noir, S-A order)
7. Solti (Decca Originals, '71)
8. Bernstein (Sony Classics, LSO, '66, 24-bit remaster)
9. Bernstein (Sony Century)
10. Harding (DG)
DLVDE - Tennstedt (EMI)


----------



## MagneticGhost

How many cycles did Bernstein do? 
And which one is better?


----------



## Itullian

MagneticGhost said:


> How many cycles did Bernstein do?
> And which one is better?


2 cycles, DG and Sony. They both have their merits. The Sony which is his first is a little fresher and recorded with a 10th row perspective.

The later DG on the whole, is more introspective. And recorded with more of a 1st row perspective.

The new Sony box sounds great and has many of the symphonies on 1 one disc, which I really enjoy.

The new budget issue of the DG set has them split all over the place.
The earlier DG incarnation is better, but costs more.

I have both cycles and I think I prefer the Sony by a few hairs. 
It's a great buy too.


----------



## KenOC

MagneticGhost said:


> How many cycles did Bernstein do?
> And which one is better?


Mahler cycles ranked, from another forum:

1 - Chailly
2 - Gielen
3 - Tennstedt
4 - Kubelik
5 - Solti
6 - Abbado
7 - Bernstein (DG)
8 - Bernstein (Sony)
9 - Bertini
10 - Inbal


----------



## Itullian

KenOC said:


> Mahler cycles ranked, from another forum:
> 
> 1 - Chailly
> 2 - Gielen
> 3 - Tennstedt
> 4 - Kubelik
> 5 - Solti
> 6 - Abbado
> 7 - Bernstein (DG)
> 8 - Bernstein (Sony)
> 9 - Bertini
> 10 - Inbal


I have the Chailly, Tennstedt, Kubelik, Solti.
Bernstein is better. mho
He really gets Mahler.

Forget Abbado


----------



## KenOC

Itullian said:


> I have the Chailly, Tennstedt, Kubelik, Solti.
> Bernstein is better. mho


Indeed, I wouldn't put too much faith in that list! Even though the methodology was better than is possible on this forum, it's a question whether most voters were really familiar with more than two or three cycles. GIGO.


----------



## realdealblues

KenOC said:


> Mahler cycles ranked, from another forum:
> 
> 1 - Chailly
> 2 - Gielen
> 3 - Tennstedt
> 4 - Kubelik
> 5 - Solti
> 6 - Abbado
> 7 - Bernstein (DG)
> 8 - Bernstein (Sony)
> 9 - Bertini
> 10 - Inbal


I have all of those sets and several complete cycles not mentioned, and of course there are lots of positives about many, but who in God's name would put Chailly at #1?


----------



## Marc

MagneticGhost said:


> How many cycles did Bernstein do?
> And which one is better?


Three.

60s: CBS/Sony (studio recordings/vinyl/CD)
70s: DG (live recordings/Television/DVD)
80s: DG (live recordings/CD)

All three are very worthwhile IMHO. Maybe the 1st is the most 'objective', but, for instance, the 3rd cycle contains a splendid 5th and 9th.

Here's a link to the 2nd lesser known 'telly integral', which has the bonus of watching Lenny conducting. In the 6th he's wearing a beard!

http://www.amazon.com/Mahler-Symphonies-Das-Lied-Erde/dp/B000BDIY3G/

It's not easy to find a nicely priced copy, though. Lucky me, I bought it for a budget price (bargain sale) years ago.

And here's a link to Lenny's beard :


----------



## matusm

My list would be: (I'm quite satisfied with these beautiful recordings and I don't need to try every other alternative) 

1: Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks/Kubelik (Deutsche Grammophon)
2: Lucerne Festival Orchestra/Abbado (Deutsche Grammophon)
3: New York Philharmonic/Bernstein (Sony)
4: Cleveland Orchestra/Szell (Sony) 
5: Wiener Philharmoniker/Bernstein (CD, Deutsche Grammophon)
6: Wiener Philharmoniker/Bernstein (CD, Deutsche Grammophon)
the Seventh: Haitink and Royal Concertgebouw Amsterdam, 1969, (Philips, in the set) *is wonderful*

8: don't care :tiphat:

9: I have Karajan, but Walter is sooo much better. Klemperer, Bernstein (New York or Berlin) are great too, I'm sure. But I didn't listen to this symphony so much yet...


----------



## MusicInTheAir

no. 1 CBS Bernstein
no. 2 Klemperer or DG Bernstein
no. 3 Abbado (we're in agreement on that one)
no. 4 Szell (I also like Klemperer)
no. 5 Barbirolli
no. 6 Barbirolli
no. 7 not really sure, Abbado I guess.
no. 8 Tennstedt
no. 9 Barbirolli or Klemperer


----------



## Marc

Decided to have a little fun, even though I do not listen to Mahler that often anymore.

Somehow these 11 recordings made a lot of impression during the years:

1 Kubelik (Bavarian RSO)
2 Stokowski (London SO)
3 Haitink (Christmas Matinee live recording Concertgebouw Amsterdam)
4 Haitink (Concertgebouw - recording with Ameling)
5 Barshai (Junge Deutsche Philharmonie - live recording)
6 Barbirolli (New Philharmonia)
7 Abbado (Chicago SO)
8 Ozawa (Boston SO)
DLvdE: Jochum (Concertgebouw)
9 Solti (London SO)
10 Inbal (RSO Frankfurt)


----------



## Vaneyes

Some favorites. :tiphat:

1. Muti (EMI Japan, 24-bit remastering), Solti (Originals, '83)
2. Scherchen (Millennium Classics, 20-bit remastering), Suitner, Klemperer EMI GROC, EMI Live)
3. LB (Sony Century), Horenstein, Nagano
4. Horenstein, Harding
5. Shipway (RPO, 32-bit remastering), LB (DG)
6. Barbirolli (EMI Rouge et Noir), Boulez (DG)
7. Solti (Originals, '71), BPO/Abbado ('01)
8. LSO/LB (Sony Classic, 24-bit remastering, '66), Boulez (DG)
9. HvK ('79/'80), LB (Sony Century), Barbirolli (EMI GROC)
10. Harding, Ormandy
DLVDE Tennstedt, Herreweghe


----------



## cournot

Been going through my Mahler recordings a lot recently. Here are those that stand out for me (probably no surprises here).

1. Walter, Bernstein NYP SACD
2. Klemperer GROC, Stokowski RCA, Mehta Decca
3. Bernstein NYP from The Symphony Edition and Horenstein
4. Reiner RCA
5. Karajan DG and Mehta Decca
6. Bernstein DG, Boulez DG
7. No strong preference
8. Solti maybe (not listened to recently)
9. Giulini DG, Karajan studio and live recordings, Walter


----------



## realdealblues

I guess if I had to narrow it down...

Symphony #1:
Kubelik/Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra/Audite (Live)
Walter/Columbia Symphony Orchestra/Sony

Kubelik's DG studio effort would work as well as a nice contrast to Walter.

Symphony #2:
Klemperer/Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra/EMI (Live)
Klemperer/Philharmonia Orchestra/EMI
Walter/New York Philharmonic/Sony

For me Klemperer & Walter are the only two "must owns". Two polar opposites and both views are equally important. If you don't like live recordings, go with the studio edition from Klemperer.

Symphony #3:
Bernstein/New York Philharmonic/Sony

The only recording of Symphony No. 3 that I feel anyone really "needs".

Symphony #4:
Kletzki/Philharmonia Orchestra/EMI

There are actually quite a few fine recordings of the 4th, but at this point I like this one the best.

Symphony #5:
Barshai/Junge Deutsche Philharmonie/Brilliant Classics (Live)
Bernstein/Vienna Philharmonic/DG

Two different takes, and both are equally valid. Get both.

Symphony #6:
Sanderling/Saint Petersburg Philharmonic/Real Sound
Haitink/Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra/Philips

This is a tricky Symphony. The first recording is also very hard to find, but I do feel it beats out much of the competition. The 6th was one of Haitink's best and I prefer his Concertgebouw recording to his later Berlin or Chicago ones. Bernstein's earlier recording with the New York Philharmonic on Sony also holds a special place in my heart despite what some feel is too swift a tempo in the opening movement.

Symphony #7:
Bernstein/New York Philharmonic/Sony

Perfect. Again, the only recording of Symphony 7 I feel that anyone really "needs".

Symphony #8:
Gielen/Opernhaus Und Museumorchester Frankfurt/Sony (Live)

Next to the 6th, this is probably the hardest one too get right and finding a recording in really good sound that uses the correct forces Mahler specified and is consistently good throughout is very difficult. I would take this budget recording over the more famous Solti recording any day of the week! 

Symphony #9:
Walter/Columbia Symphony Orchestra/Sony
Klemperer/New Philharmonia Orchestra/EMI

Again, Walter & Klemperer. Again, two different perspectives and both whom I feel need equal attention.

Symphony #10:
Ormandy/Philadelphia Symphony/Sony
Rattle/Berlin/EMI
Barshai/Junge Deutsche Philharmonie/Brilliant Classics (Live)

My thought here is between these three you get a nice overview of possibilities.

Das Lied Von Der Erde:
Bernstein/Vienna Philharmonic/Decca w/James King & Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau

Still my favorite rendition for sound and performance. And I will go completely against the grain with most Mahler fans and say I've never honestly felt a contralto worked better than a baritone in this particular work. For me, a baritone just fits and works so much better.


----------



## Cascade

No. 1: Kubelik [DG]
No. 2: Gielen [Haenssler]
No. 4: Boulez [DG]
No. 9: Ozawa [Philips]


----------



## chalkpie

realdealblues said:


> I have all of those sets and several complete cycles not mentioned, and of course there are lots of positives about many, but who in God's name would put Chailly at #1?


I'm not sure if its number one - no set can make that claim - but its certainly up there to my ears. The RCO sounds incredible overall, and Chailly has a clarity and passion that makes him unique. His M3 and M9 are top-shelf and favorites of mine.


----------



## Becca

There are only 4 of the symphonfdsies about which I have strong opinions...

#2 - Klemperer / Philharmonia. 
As much as I like Rattle's Mahler, I have always found his 1st movement to be awkwardly slow
#5 - Barbirolli / New Philharmonia
#8 - Rattle / City of Birmingham

And while it isn't exactly a legitimate choice as it is only in the Digital Concert Hall archive...
#4 - Rattle / Berlin / Christine Shafer (Feb. 2011)

Now if we were allowed to add concerts which we have attended, then...
#3 - Abbado / London Symphony / Edinburgh Festival 1979
#5 - Boulez / Los Angeles Philharmonic / Ojai Festival 1996 - a magical outdoor performance
#9 - Barbirolli / Los Angeles Philharmonic / late 1960s
#10 - Rattle / Los Angeles Philharmonic / early 1980s


----------



## Albert7

I just got the Sinopoli Mahler cycle and it was well worth it.


----------



## phlrdfd

I haven't heard most of the Sinopoli cycle, but I know the 9th is outstanding.

My list:

1: Bernstein/DG; Horenstein/LSO

2: Bernstein/NY/Sony

3: Horenstein

4: Mengelberg

5: Bernstein/DG; Bertini

6: Bernstein/DG; Tennstedt/LPO label

7: Klemperer (I'm not crazy about the piece, but this is the one recording that I do really like among those I've heard)

8: Horenstein/BBC

9: Haitink/Concertgebouw Orchestra live from their Christmas matinee performances set; Maderna/BBC label

I'm not really into the completed 10th. I like Scherchen's recording of the Adagio on Westminster.


----------



## dieter

*Sanderling*



Mirror Image said:


> Yeah right. I don't believe this for a second. Sanderling isn't that great of a conductor, which is why I don't even own any recordings with him, because he's mediocre at best. Rattle and Chailly both put Sanderling to shame any day of the week and there will be many that agree with me.


Many years later, I know, but your comment not only made me bristle but I need to know on what basis you make this preposterous judgement. Sanderling was one of the very few really great conductors of the 20th Century.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I'm afraid you're not going to get an answer, deiter, as Mirror Image was last active here in September 2009.

But welcome to TalkClassical anyway, and please join in and contribute to some of the current threads.


----------



## dieter

TurnaboutVox said:


> I'm afraid you're not going to get an answer, deiter, as Mirror Image was last active here in September 2009.
> 
> But welcome to TalkClassical anyway, and please join in and contribute to some of the current threads.


Thank you TurnaboutVox. Your 'name' name just brings back my first 20 years of collecting records, starting around 1967. I had so many Turnabout recordings, so many Vox Boxes...I worked in retail for a while in the mid to leter 70's and sold I reckon about 40 sets of the Skrowascewski Ravel set, still up there with the best in my reckoning, especially the Tombeau de Couperin.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

My favorites from those I have owned or heard. I don't have a need to explore for new Mahler recordings. All Bernstein performances shown below are Sony from his early New York Philharmonic set. Conductor/orchestra listings are not necessarily in order of preference. Performances with asterisk are most special to me.

Symphony 1---Kubelik/BRSO, Walter/Columbia Symphony
Symphony 2---Bernstein/NY, Klemperer/Amsterdam Concertgebouw(mono), Solti/London Sym.
Symphony 3---Horenstein/London Symphony, Kubelik/BRSO, Bernstein/NY
Symphony 4---Klemperer/Philharmonia Orchestra*, Kletzki/Philharmonia, Kubelik/BRSO, 
Solti/Amsterdam Concertgebouw, Tennstedt/London Philharmonic
Symphony 5---Kubelik/BRSO, Tennstedt/London Philharmonic, Rattle/Berlin Philharmonic
Symphony 6---Bernstein/NY*, Barbirolli/New Philharmonia, Mitropoulos/Cologne Radio SO(mono)
Symphony 7---Tennstedt/London Philharmonic*, Bernstein/NY*
Symphony 8---Horenstein/London Symphony, Solti/Chicago Symphony
Symphony 9---Klemperer/New Phiharmonia*, Walter/Columbia Sym*, Barbirolli/Berlin Phil.


----------



## techniquest

I find it fascinating how people's experiences of Mahler's symphonies can be so different. Haydn67, just about all of your favourites are the ones that I would be least likely to listen to with the exception of Klemperer/New Philharmonia in No.9. That's in no way a criticism, just an observation.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

techniquest said:


> I find it fascinating how people's experiences of Mahler's symphonies can be so different. Haydn67, just about all of your favourites are the ones that I would be least likely to listen to with the exception of Klemperer/New Philharmonia in No.9. That's in no way a criticism, just an observation.


Subjectivity is quite a complex, omnipresent phenomenon. Of course, diverse reactions apply not only to Mahler's Symphonies and those who conduct and record them, but also virtually everything associated with all of the arts and far beyond. One prefers vanilla, the other chocolate. One likes Brussels sprouts, the other can't stand them. I can't stand them. Vive la difference!


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Site malfunction. Clicking on Page 5 brings up page 2.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Working fine now


----------



## Ralphus

#1 - Bernstein/Concertgebouw; Kubelik (Audite); Kegel/Dresden
#2 - TENNSTEDT/LPO LIVE
#3 - Bernstein (DG); Tennstedt (ICA)
#4 - Kletzki/Philharmonia; Previn/Pittsburgh; Fischer/Budapest
#5 - Bernstein/Vienna; Stenz/Gurzenich; Barshai/German Youth; Abbado/Chicago
#6 - Bernstein (DG); Tennstedt (LPO Live)
#7 - Abbado/Vienna; Gielen (Testament); Solti/Chicago; Rattle/Birmingham
#8 - Sinopoli/Philharmonia; Tennstedt (LPO Live); Horenstein/LSO (BBC)
#9 - Barbirolli/Berlin; so many other great recordings: Sanderling, Bertini, Abbado (both), Rattle/Berlin, Chailly, Boulez...
#10 - Chailly; Sanderling; Harding
Das Lied - Kubelik (Audite); Sanderling; Bertini

Maybe that's how I feel  I have so many recordings and spent so many hours/days with my friend listening and comparing a few years back that perhaps I'm drained and in the end it all comes to nought! Finding definitive performances is probably futile. We're all an opinionated mob and our tastes change, we each hear different things, we each WANT TO HEAR different things etc. We also 'bond' to the first recording that turns us on to a work. That's certainly true for my Bernstein/DG 1 & 5 choices above.

But for me, the live Tennstedt 2 is the single greatest Mahler "happening" I have ever heard. By the end I am a quivering, blubbering mess. If anything were to convert me to religosity, it would be the final heaven-storming bars of that performance. I concur with those who recommend Bertini as the best single set to own: great sound, great playing, solid interpretations--all good, some exceptional (3, 8, 9, Das Lied...)--and excellent value.


----------



## Pugg

Ralphus said:


> #1 - Bernstein/Concertgebouw; Kubelik (Audite); Kegel/Dresden
> #2 - TENNSTEDT/LPO LIVE
> #3 - Bernstein (DG); Tennstedt (ICA)
> #4 - Kletzki/Philharmonia; Previn/Pittsburgh; Fischer/Budapest
> #5 - Bernstein/Vienna; Stenz/Gurzenich; Barshai/German Youth; Abbado/Chicago
> #6 - Bernstein (DG); Tennstedt (LPO Live)
> #7 - Abbado/Vienna; Gielen (Testament); Solti/Chicago; Rattle/Birmingham
> #8 - Sinopoli/Philharmonia; Tennstedt (LPO Live); Horenstein/LSO (BBC)
> #9 - Barbirolli/Berlin; so many other great recordings: Sanderling, Bertini, Abbado (both), Rattle/Berlin, Chailly, Boulez...
> #10 - Chailly; Sanderling; Harding
> Das Lied - Kubelik (Audite); Sanderling; Bertini
> 
> Maybe that's how I feel  I have so many recordings and spent so many hours/days with my friend listening and comparing a few years back that perhaps I'm drained and in the end it all comes to nought! Finding definitive performances is probably futile. We're all an opinionated mob and our tastes change, we each hear different things, we each WANT TO HEAR different things etc. We also 'bond' to the first recording that turns us on to a work. That's certainly true for my Bernstein/DG 1 & 5 choices above.
> 
> But for me, the live Tennstedt 2 is the single greatest Mahler "happening" I have ever heard. By the end I am a quivering, blubbering mess. If anything were to convert me to religosity, it would be the final heaven-storming bars of that performance. I concur with those who recommend Bertini as the best single set to own: great sound, great playing, solid interpretations--all good, some exceptional (3, 8, 9, Das Lied...)--and excellent value.


But then again it's all quit subjective and matter of taste.


----------



## Becca

Becca said:


> There are only 4 of the symphonfdsies about which I have strong opinions...
> 
> #2 - Klemperer / Philharmonia.
> As much as I like Rattle's Mahler, I have always found his 1st movement to be awkwardly slow
> #5 - Barbirolli / New Philharmonia
> #8 - Rattle / City of Birmingham
> 
> And while it isn't exactly a legitimate choice as it is only in the Digital Concert Hall archive...
> #4 - Rattle / Berlin / Christine Shafer (Feb. 2011)
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Two years later...
> 
> #1 - Barbirolli / Halle - An early (1957) stereo before the Mahler onslaught started!
> #3 - Tennstedt / LPO - the live recording on ICA (from BBC tapes)
> #8 - Rattle / National Youth Orchestra - a Proms concert. The energy and enthusiasm of those teenagers really shines through
> #9 - Barbirolli / Berlin - ever so slightly over the Klemperer/New Philharmonia


----------



## Brahmsianhorn

1 - Barbirolli, Walter '39, Kubelik DG, Bernstein DG
2 - Klemperer live '65, Barbirolli '70, Mehta
3 - Horenstein, Adler, Barbirolli
4 - Walter/Seefried '50, Mengelberg, Horenstein, Kletzki, Szell
5 - Barbirolli, Horenstein (from Pristine classical), Shipway, Schwarz
6 - Barbirolli, Van Beinum, Bernstein DG
7 - Scherchen '65, Klemperer, Abbado
8 - Horenstein, Mitropoulos, Solti, Bernstein DG
9 - Barbirolli live '60, Walter '38, Karajan live '82, Klemperer, Horenstein '66


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

I went cheap and bought the $.99 Amazon Big Mahler Box download. The Utah Symphony does the cycle. Sounds alright to me.


----------



## Isiah Thanu

Now I listen exclusively using headphones. Just invested ( sounds more justifiable than spent-lol) in a set of Oppo PM 1s and I YouTube Walter Mahler 1. Unbelievable experience. The sound quality is fantastic. Now re evaluating other Mahler, one of my favourite composers.
I suspect older recordings will be heard Ina new light ( sic )í ½í¸


----------



## Vaneyes

Isiah Thanu said:


> Now I listen exclusively using headphones. Just invested ( sounds more justifiable than spent-lol) in a set of Oppo PM 1s and I YouTube Walter Mahler 1. Unbelievable experience. The sound quality is fantastic. Now re evaluating other Mahler, one of my favourite composers.
> I suspect older recordings will be heard Ina new light ( sic )������


Much of Walter early stereo is astonishing. Mahler, Bruckner, LvB, Brahms, to name a few.

HvK, Furt, Klemps, Cantelli had some good mono results, and many of these have been improved upon. Enjoy your "new" listening. :tiphat:


----------



## Isiah Thanu

Vaneyes said:


> Much of Walter early stereo is astonishing. Mahler, Bruckner, LvB, Brahms, to name a few.
> 
> HvK, Furt, Klemps, Cantelli had some good mono results, and many of these have been improved upon. Enjoy your "new" listening. :tiphat:


Thank you, Sir. YouTube is excellent for intros to new versions of well loved music.


----------



## Isiah Thanu

Ralphus said:


> #1 - Bernstein/Concertgebouw; Kubelik (Audite); Kegel/Dresden
> #2 - TENNSTEDT/LPO LIVE
> #3 - Bernstein (DG); Tennstedt (ICA)
> #4 - Kletzki/Philharmonia; Previn/Pittsburgh; Fischer/Budapest
> #5 - Bernstein/Vienna; Stenz/Gurzenich; Barshai/German Youth; Abbado/Chicago
> #6 - Bernstein (DG); Tennstedt (LPO Live)
> #7 - Abbado/Vienna; Gielen (Testament); Solti/Chicago; Rattle/Birmingham
> #8 - Sinopoli/Philharmonia; Tennstedt (LPO Live); Horenstein/LSO (BBC)
> #9 - Barbirolli/Berlin; so many other great recordings: Sanderling, Bertini, Abbado (both), Rattle/Berlin, Chailly, Boulez...
> #10 - Chailly; Sanderling; Harding
> Das Lied - Kubelik (Audite); Sanderling; Bertini
> 
> But for me, the live Tennstedt 2 is the single greatest Mahler "happening" I have ever heard. By the end I am a quivering, blubbering mess. If anything were to convert me to religosity, it would be the final heaven-storming bars of that performance. I concur with those who recommend Bertini as the best single set to own: great sound, great playing, solid interpretations--all good, some exceptional (3, 8, 9, Das Lied...)--and excellent value.


I have just listened to this live Tennstedt 2- and I must say it is magnificent. It could be, as you say, the best Mahler I have heard. Certainly the best recorded Mahler. Spellbinding. 
Thanks for bringing it to my attention.


----------



## hpowders

Try to hear Tennstedt's live performance of Mahler 5 with the New York Philharmonic. It's magnificent!!


----------



## Konsgaard

I think you should replace the Solti 8th. It might be note-perfect but the spirituality of the work is missing. Others will disagree, after all "spirituality" is a subjective term. My alternative recommendations for the 8th:
Rattle, Wit, Bertini - in random order. As others have said Bertini is excellent in all 9 symphonies.

As for individual performances:

1 - Kubelik on DG
2 - Rattle (preferably his earlier account with the CBSO but his Berlin remake is also excellent)
3 - Chailly or the recent Haitink on BR Klassik
4 - have too many favourites, can't pick one only
5 - Barshai or Karajan
6 - Berstein on DG
7 - Sinopoli or Abbado/BPO
8 - as I said, Rattle, Wit or Bertini
9 - Karajan on Karajan Gold (that is, his 2nd recording)


----------



## Heck148

Mahler -

Sym #1: Giulini/CSO; Walter/ColSO,
Sym #2: Solti/CSO, Walter/NYPO
Sym #3: Levine/CSO; tho special mention of Martinon/CSO "live" - greatest finale I've ever heard
Sym #4: Reiner/CSO; Walter/NYPO
Sym #5: Solti/CSO [both versions]; Abbado/CSO; historical: Walter/NYPO
Sym #6: Solti/CSO
Sym #7: Abbado/CSO/DG; Bernstein/NYPO I [60s]
Sym #8: Solti/CSO
Sym #9: Giulini/CSO, Walter/ColSO; Boulez/CSO


----------



## Granate

*My lists for Mahler after two Summers*

Gustav Mahler is a composer I really like and which I almost only listen to during Summer. This would my third Summer since I am in Talk Classical and between some Opera challenges I wanted to reopen threads like this, now that I don't recall most of the recordings I listened to:

*Cycles I should (not have to zzzzz) review this Summer*


Zinman Zürich
BR-Klassik new (Jansons, Davis, YNS, Haitink)
Maazel PO
Jansons RCO (they just haven't released No.9)
Gielen SWR
Gergiev LSO
Neumann CzPO
*Favourite cycles so far during these two past years (I mean, going to a Final challenge)*


Abbado CSO-WPO (VII & IX)
Boulez DG (II, IV)
Klemperer PO (II, VII)
Kubelík SOdBR (I, III, VII)
Nott BmSO (HDQ)
Rattle WC (II, DLVDE)
Solti CSO (V, VI, VII, VIII)
Tennstedt LPO EMI + LPO Live (II, V, VII, VIII, IX)
I can't remember the Kubelík and Boulez DG sets enough. In two years I've forgotten my impressions.

*A cycle so incredible that doesn't need any challenge kome 2 mommi*


Bernstein DG (no need for Sony NYPO)
[HR][/HR]
*My favourite recordings (individual)*


I BERNSTEIN RCO
II TENNSTEDT LPO 1989
III BERNSTEIN NYPO DG
IV BOULEZ ClO
V TENNSTEDT LPO STUDIO
VI BARBIROLLI NPO
VII ABBADO CSO
VIII TENNSTEDT LPO STUDIO
DLVDE KLEMPERER NPO
IX GIULINI CSO
X DAUSGAARD SEATTLE COOKE III
*My favourite recordings (Universal DG-Decca style)*


I BERNSTEIN RCO
II MEHTA WPO
III BERNSTEIN NYPO
IV BERNSTEIN RCO (NOT *KID*DING)
V BERNSTEIN WPO
VI BERNSTEIN WPO
VII ABBADO CSO
VIII SOLTI CSO
DLVDE GIULINI BPO?
IX GIULINI CSO
*My favourite recordings (by Klaus Tennstedt)*


I TENNSTEDT CSO Live
II TENNSTEDT LPO 1989
III TENNSTEDT LPO 1986??
IV LUCIA POPP PLAYS VENUS FROM TANNHÄUSER
V TENNSTEDT LPO STUDIO
VI TENNSTEDT LPO STUDIO??
VII TENNSTEDT LPO 1991
VIII TENNSTEDT LPO STUDIO & LIVE
IX TENNSTEDT LPO STUDIO
No, I don't like Tennstedt's Live No.5 and I have doubts about how great are his three No.6 recordings. I haven't listened to the Live No.3 yet. It's ordered.

*Popular Mahler recordings my ears have rejected and will never forgive their waste of time*


III HORENSTEIN LSO
IV KARAJAN BPO
VI KARAJAN BPO
DLVDE TENNSTEDT LPO (rubbish)
IX KARAJAN BPO Live
X RATTLE BPO
Newbies. Which are your lists?


----------



## Konsgaard

Konsgaard said:


> I think you should replace the Solti 8th. It might be note-perfect but the spirituality of the work is missing. Others will disagree, after all "spirituality" is a subjective term. My alternative recommendations for the 8th:
> Rattle, Wit, Bertini - in random order. As others have said Bertini is excellent in all 9 symphonies.
> 
> As for individual performances:
> 
> 1 - Kubelik on DG
> 2 - Rattle (preferably his earlier account with the CBSO but his Berlin remake is also excellent)
> 3 - Chailly or the recent Haitink on BR Klassik
> 4 - have too many favourites, can't pick one only
> 5 - Barshai or Karajan
> 6 - Berstein on DG
> 7 - Sinopoli or Abbado/BPO
> 8 - as I said, Rattle, Wit or Bertini
> 9 - Karajan on Karajan Gold (that is, his 2nd recording)


Ok, nearly one year later I might substistute the Bernstein Mahler 6 with Solti or Karajan.

Also, I'd add Jansons (with the Bavarian RSO) as an alternative to my favourite Mahler 3, 5, 7 and 9.

Finally, I'd add the Dausgaard/Seattle as a recommendation for Mahler's 10th (but still need to listen to the latest Yannick Nézet-Séguin recording to make up my mind)


----------



## chesapeake bay

Mahler Symphony's

I. Kubelik Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra

II. Tennstedt London Philharmonic

III. Barbirolli Halle Orchestra

IV. Kletski Philharmonia Orchestra

V. Barschai Junge Deutche Philharmonia

VI. Sanderling St Petersburg Philharmonic

VII. Bernstein New York Philharmonic

VIII. Horenstein London Symphony Orchestra

DLVDE. Sanderling Berlin Symphony Orchestra

IX. Horenstein London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Merl

I Honeck (hands down) 
II Tennstedt Live
III Honeck (but don't like the 3rd much) 
IV Fischer
V Barshai
VI Sandeling
VII Jansons
VIII Don't care, can't stand it
IX Giulini
X Rattle

That's a current list. Apart from the Honeck in Symphony 1 it's liable to change by next week.


----------



## Granate

Has anyone listened to this recording in *this* edition?

It's a Japan double CD that it's very inexpensive now in Amazon but features a Bernstein Mahler No.2 with the LSO in a cathedral that it's not available for streaming. I don't know if it's the same performance as the DVD.


----------



## Granate

I didn't know where to put it. I just found pictures of one of the OOP Mahler cycles from DG: the first recordings of the Abbado cycle in Vienna and Chicago (plus Berlin). The European release is OOP but some years ago DG sold a special edition with original covers on 14 CDs:














































Not very relevant, but if I shut down my computer without sharing it, I would lose these pictures. It's one of the cycles I want to review in my Mahler final, over anything Abbado has done afterwards.


----------



## Heck148

Granate said:


> I didn't know where to put it. I just found pictures of one of the OOP Mahler cycles from DG: the first recordings of the Abbado cycle in Vienna and Chicago (plus Berlin). The European release is OOP but some years ago DG sold a special edition with original covers on 14 CDs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's one of the cycles I want to review in my Mahler final, over anything Abbado has done afterwards.


I have Syms 1,2,4,5,6,7 from this collection...#5 is absolutely outstanding - superbly played and recorded, right up at the top with Solti I and II....
Same with #7 - my preferred recording of the work...
2 and 6 are also very excellent...#s 1 and 4 [VPO] good, but not my favorites.


----------



## Andy Foster

1. Solti / LSO; Walter / Columbia SO; Horenstein / LSO
2. Rattle / CBSO; Klemperer Philh.O; Walter / NYPO
3. Horenstein / LSO
4. Maazel / VPO
5. Barbirolli / NPO
6. Karajan / BPO
7. Abbado / Chicago SO
8. My Mahler blind spot. Tennstedt if I'm forced.
9. Barbirolli / BPO; Walter / Columbia SO; Klemperer NPO
10. Rattle / Bournemouth SO

I've forgotten something (perhaps more than one something) here.

I have an affection for the Solti recordings of 5-7 as I got to know the works from them when I was a student. I don't think they are superficial as some critics say. I've just discovered the exsitence of Horenstein's NPO 7th and will be investigating!

Why are 1 and 9 the Mahler symphonies which are so lucky on records?


----------



## DavidA

I'm finding theKubelik cycle very good


----------



## Merl

Heck148 said:


> I have Syms 1,2,4,5,6,7 from this collection...#5 is absolutely outstanding - superbly played and recorded, right up at the top with Solti I and II....
> Same with #7 - my preferred recording of the work...
> 2 and 6 are also very excellent...#s 1 and 4 [VPO] good, but not my favorites.


I'm not crazy about Abbado's Mahler but this live #1 with the BPO is excellent and has been in my collection for years. It is much better than the CSO 1st.


----------



## hoodjem

jamzky said:


> After doing some research I have compiled the list I most want for Mahler's symphonies. Comments appreciated. If you think I am totally off the mark on a particular recording then let me know. The ones I have already bought are in red.
> 
> no.1 Kubelik
> 
> no.2 Mehta
> 
> no.3 Abbado Jessye Norman version
> 
> no.4 Bernstein Sony
> 
> no.5 Bernstein DG live
> 
> no.6 Abbado live
> 
> no.7 Abbado live (same series as 6)
> 
> no.8 Solti
> 
> no.9 Barbirolli / Karajan ? should I get the famous karajan one?
> 
> no.10 Kubelik ( I don't want the Cooke version for now )


Looks like a very good, well researched list. I would change only the 4th to Szell or Maazel. 
Otherwise, great work!


----------



## Heck148

Merl said:


> I'm not crazy about Abbado's Mahler but this live #1 with the BPO is excellent and has been in my collection for years. It is much better than the CSO 1st.
> 
> View attachment 109065


Abbado's CSO Mahler 1 is good, but not my favorite, i prefer Giulini, Tennstedt, Walter...BPO is not a favorite orchestra for me...I heard Abbado cinduct M9 eith BPO in Boston years back...terrific conducting, excellent concert...tho the orchestra had some problems.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn

My Mahler "essential recordings" list, plus further listening:

*Symphony No. 1 ('Titan') *

Bruno Walter (1939) (Music & Arts, IDIS)
F. Charles Adler (Tahra)
Sir John Barbirolli (Dutton)
Leonard Bernstein (DG)
Rafael Kubelik (DG)

Further listening: Bruno Walter (1954 live) (Urania), Dimitri Mitropoulos (1940) (Sony, Enterprise), Carlos Païta (Lodia), Ernest Borsamsky (Forgotten Records), Hermann Scherchen (MCA), Rafael Kubelik (1979) (Audite), Bruno Walter (1954 studio) (Sony), Jascha Horenstein (1970) (Unicorn), Georg Solti (1964) (Decca)

*Symphony No. 2 ('Resurrection')*

Sir John Barbirolli (1970) (EMI, Hunt, Arkadia, Living Stage)
Otto Klemperer (1965) (EMI)
Otto Klemperer (1962) (EMI)
Zubin Mehta (Decca)
Simon Rattle (EMI)

Further listening: Otto Klemperer (1951) (Decca, Guild, Archipel, Verona), Bruno Walter (1948 NYPO) (Bruno Walter Society, Music in the Mail), Hermann Scherchen (1959) (MCA), Leopold Stokowski (BBC), Leonard Bernstein (1963) (Sony), Bruno Walter (1957) (Music & Arts), Rafael Kubelik (DG), Claudio Abbado (1976) (DG), Georg Solti (1964)

*Symphony No. 3 *

F. Charles Adler (1952 studio) (Harmonia Mundi, Music & Arts)
Jascha Horenstein (Unicorn)
Sir John Barbirolli (1969) (BBC)
Leonard Bernstein (Sony)

Further listening: Dimitri Mitropoulos (1960) (Tahra, ICA, Archipel), Claudio Abbado (1982) (DG), Bernhard Haitink (1966) (Philips), Hermann Scherchen (1950) (Tahra), Rafael Kubelik (Audite), James Levine (RCA)

*Symphony No. 4 *

Jo Vincent/Willem Mengelberg (Philips, Grammofono, Dante Lys, Iron Needle)
Heather Harper/Sir John Barbirolli (BBC) 
Hilde Güden/Bruno Walter (1955) (DG, Andromeda)
Margaret Price/Jascha Horenstein (CfP)

Further listening: Irmgard Seefried/Bruno Walter (1950) (MCA, Orfeo, Tahra), Irmgard Seefried/Bruno Walter (1953) (Tahra, Music & Arts), Emmy Loose/Paul Kletzki (EMI), Judith Raskin/George Szell (Sony), Kathleen Battle/Lorin Maazel (Sony), Elisabeth Schwarzkopf/Otto Klemperer (EMI), Lucia Popp/Klaus Tennstedt (EMI)

*Symphony No. 5*

Sir John Barbirolli (EMI) 
Jascha Horenstein (Pristine)
Frank Shipway (RPO)
Rudolf Schwarz (Everest)
Leonard Bernstein (DG)

Further listening: Václav Neumann (1967) (Philips, Brilliant Classics), Bruno Walter (Sony), Hermann Scherchen (1953) (Westminster), Dimitri Mitropoulos (Music & Arts), Hermann Scherchen (1962) (Stradivarius, Living Stage), Rafael Kubelik (1951) (Tahra), Rudolf Barshai (Brilliant Classics), James Levine (1978) (RCA), Klaus Tennstedt (1988), Claudio Abbado (DG), Herbert von Karajan (DG)

*
Symphony No. 6 *

Sir John Barbirolli (EMI) 
Eduard van Beinum (Tahra)
Leonard Bernstein (DG)
Jascha Horenstein (1969) (BBC)

Further listening: Sir John Barbirolli (Testament), Dimitri Mitropoulos (1955) (Archipel, NYPO), Hermann Scherchen (1961) (Tahra), Leonard Bernstein (Sony), Herbert von Karajan (DG), Thomas Sanderling (Real Sound)

*Symphony No. 7*

Otto Klemperer (EMI)
Jascha Horenstein (Music & Arts, BBC)
Hermann Scherchen (1965) (Music & Arts)
Claudio Abbado (1984) (DG)

Further listening: Kirill Kondrashin (1975) (Melodiya), Sir John Barbirolli (BBC, Barbirolli Society), Leonard Bernstein (DG), Sir Simon Rattle (EMI), Daniel Barenboim (Warner)

*Symphony No. 8 ('Symphony of a thousand')*

Jascha Horenstein (BBC) 
Dimitri Mitropoulos (Orfeo, Music & Arts)
Leonard Bernstein (DG) 
Georg Solti (Decca)

Further listening: Wyn Morris (Pickwick), Hermann Scherchen (Tahra), Leopold Stokowski (1950) (Archipel, United Classics), Eduard Flipse (RPO, Scribendum), Claudio Abbado (1995) (DG), Klaus Tennstedt (EMI), Giuseppe Sinopoli (DG)

*Symphony No. 9 *

Sir John Barbirolli/Torino RAI SO (1960) (IDIS, Archipel)
Sir John Barbirolli/Berlin PO (1964) (EMI)
Bruno Walter/Vienna PO (1938) (EMI, Dutton)
Herbert von Karajan/Berlin PO (1982) (DG)
Otto Klemperer/New Philharmonia Orch. (1967) (EMI)
Jascha Horenstein (1966) (Music & Arts)

Further listening: Kirill Kondrashin/Moscow PO (1964) (Melodiya), Karel Ancerl/Czech PO (1966) (Supraphon), Leonard Bernstein/Berlin PO (1979) (DG), Sir Simon Rattle/Berlin PO (2007) (EMI), Jascha Horenstein/Vienna SO (1953) (Vox), Bernard Haitink/Concertgebouw Orch. (1969) (Philips), Bruno Walter/Columbia SO (1961) (Sony), Carlo Maria Giulini/Chicago SO (1977) (DG), Dimitri Mitropoulos (Archipel, Music & Arts, Andante), Hans Rosbaud/SWR Symph. Baden-Baden (1954) (SWR, Andromeda, Arkadia), Herbert von Karajan (1980) (DG)

*Das Lied von der Erde*

Kathleen Ferrier/Julius Patzak/Bruno Walter (live) (Tahra, Andromeda) 
Kersten Thorborg/Carl Martin Ohman/Carl Schuricht (Minerva)
Alfreda Hodgson/John Mitchinson/Jascha Horenstein (BBC)
Janet Baker/Waldemar Kmentt/Rafael Kubelik (Audite)
Christa Ludwig/Fritz Wunderlich/Otto Klemperer (EMI)

Further listening: Kathleen Ferrier/Richard Lewis/Sir John Barbirolli (APR, Dutton), Kathleen Ferrier/Julius Patzak/Bruno Walter (Decca), Kersten Thorborg/Charles Kullmann/Bruno Walter (Dutton, Naxos), Janet Baker/John Mitchinson/Raymond Leppard (BBC), Maureen Forester/Richard Lewis/Bruno Walter (Music & Arts), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau/Murray Dickie/Paul Kletzki (EMI), Brigitte Fassbaender/Francisco Arraiza/Carlo Maria Giulini (Testament), Nan Merriman/Ernt Haefliger/Eduard van Beinum (Philips), Janet Baker/James King/Bernhard Haitink (Philips)

.


----------



## Kreisler jr

I began listening to classical music in ca. 1987 when LPs were still quite common. Mahler was merely a name to me for another couple of years but I remember the stunning "feather" covers of the Abbado Mahler LPs. These were luxury items... I only got his cso 7th much later with a different cover but once I got a little bit into Mahler these strange feather details seemed oddly appropriate.


----------



## Kiki

I definitely share your sentiment. I bought it for the feathers! :lol: ... Since then I've been through Abbado's other No. 7 recordings with the BPO, Gustav Mahler Jugendorchester and Lurcerne Festival Orchestra; and while I prefer his latter live recordings, the "feathers" Chicago recording is still special.


----------



## DarkAngel

Brahmsianhorn said:


> My Mahler "essential recordings" list, plus further listening:
> 
> *Symphony No. 8 ('Symphony of a thousand')*
> 
> Jascha Horenstein (BBC)
> Dimitri Mitropoulos (Orfeo, Music & Arts)
> Leonard Bernstein (DG)
> Georg Solti (Decca)
> 
> Further listening: Wyn Morris (Pickwick), Hermann Scherchen (Tahra), Leopold Stokowski (1950) (Archipel, United Classics), Eduard Flipse (RPO, Scribendum), Claudio Abbado (1995) (DG), Klaus Tennstedt (EMI), Giuseppe Sinopoli (DG)












BH have you heard the Pristine XR remaster of this famous Mahler 8, originally recorded by BBC with single microphone at massive Royal Albert Hall it now has very noticeable improvement in sound quality and fine detail, also random crowd noise dramatically excised, this cannot be missed.......as always long HD sound sample at website

https://www.pristineclassical.com/products/pasc440?_pos=32&_sid=577f59c1a&_ss=r



> _"The word "classic" is sometimes applied to a recording carelessly, but not in this case. We can be nothing but grateful to Andrew Rose for his stunning remastering of this riveting performance" - Fanfare_


----------

